# Scar tissue from C-section



## marleen18170 (Nov 24, 2002)

I was just wondering if anyone has any info on scar tissue that can be left after having a c-section. I have had two c-sections and after my last one is when I started having IBS D-type along with other problems.


----------



## rumblytumbly (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi beany. I had two C-sections also, as well as abdominal surgeries before and after for other things. I had problems with C/bloating/pain even as a kid though (when Grandpa died of colon cancer when I was about 8, I just *knew* I had it too). Here are some complications from C-sec:Complications * Injury to the bladder or ureters * Bowel injuries may also occur. Risk factors are prior abdominal surgery, and pelvic or abdominal infections, both of which may lead to adhesions (scar tissue) * Uterine atony. A condition in which the uterus does not contract down adequately after delivery and lead to massive hemorrhage. If conservative treatment fails, the surgeon may try to tie off one or both of the arteries to the uterus. A hysterectomy may be required on rare occasions to control the bleeding if other measures fail * Wound infection * Urinary tract infection* Failure of bowel function causing bowel distensionIt is definitely possible you have some scar tissue that could cause motility problems.


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm also in the same boat, I have had 2 c-sections, 1 big open surgery that gave me a scare from my belly button to past my pubic bone and lap.gallbaldder surgery. I was told by the urologist who did my big open surgery that I had lots of scare tissue from the c-sections and infections from my kidney stones that I have had in the past. Some times I feel pullings sensations, which I related to the scare tissue. I do get a lot of pelvic pain at times.


----------



## marleen18170 (Nov 24, 2002)

Thanks for the information. The two c-sections I had were both from the belly button to the pubic area. I hard heard somewhere that old scar tissue left from such surgeries can leave behind scar tissue that can grow attached to other organs over time. My first c-section was in 1993 and the second was in 1996. But like I said I did not have any problems until after my second c-section. The last two years have really gotten bad with the bloating and the diarrhea. I am currently doing good with the calcium for the D but have not come up with a solution for the bloating in my lower abdoman. Can this scar tissue spread over time? And can it cause problems over years? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

